# Hack Squats



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm struggling to get the technique doing hack barbell hack-squats. Keep losing my balance even with a very light weight:rage:. Tried them on the smith today and still struggled!

Can anyone give me some advice on the technique involved?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok maybe I might be blonde, but I thought that hack squats implied that you did them on a hack squat machine.

Squatting on a smith machine and you lose your balance, isn't the bar attached?

I put my feet slightly forward, drop my ass, keep my back straight.

If you are using a squat rack, and doing free squats, then yes technique is important.

I am sure one of the lads will be along soon with some help with this one


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

squat_this said:


> I'm struggling to get the technique doing hack barbell hack-squats. Keep losing my balance even with a very light weight:rage:. Tried them on the smith today and still struggled!
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice on the technique involved?


hack barbell squats?? never heard of that one before.

do you mean front squats mate?

not having a pop, but if you can explain then maybe i can help.:confused:


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

No Tatyana, u aint being blonde. I do normally do them on a hack suat machine.

I've heard of people doing them free weight as well with the barbell behind them and was trying it out but failed.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

hack squats can be done with a BB at the back of you...

as far as form goes - it is a difficult one to get the hang of - just find a vid on the internet and start off light.....

you'll get the hang of it


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> hack squats can be done with a BB at the back of you...
> 
> as far as form goes - it is a difficult one to get the hang of - just find a vid on the internet and start off light.....
> 
> you'll get the hang of it


thats a new one on me


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I used to do them, but found it hard to go heavy so I stopped in the end.

I'd say you should start very light and add the weight up like any new ex. these are good when your stuck in a dead routine, spice it up 

....also if Hughesy boy aint doing them I wouldn't either! Bad news can you hurry up and post your routine so we can all look like you


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

never of them either - if the bars behind you arent they just squats - whats the difference?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

You could say a hack squat is just a squat too though - they are just variations - the 'hack squat' or 'hack lift' is an old school exercise - used by Arthur Saxon and George Hackenschmidt ect...

i don't like the movement personally but you can pick it up quickly - what i do like though is the grip training it gives...


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

best included in forearm workout then. they look poo if you ask me. 

i get this physique Jamie from my dads nuts via my mam if you know what i mean, lol.

not the best or nowt, but it'll do me.

low sets,

heavy weights,

instinctive training,

rather under train than overtrain,

ive tried high sets reps and all the fancy stuff(drop sets etc) but ive found that works best for me, not everyones cup of tea but i like it. big weights, big muscles is my principle!

barbell hack whats it called thingy m squats are waste of time if you ask me, when you could be doing regular ones or leg press.

we obviously dont see them done that much any more for a reason....poo!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

anothet word for poo is sh!te!

totaly agree with bnh cant see the point of them if you cant go heavy

theyre more like a reverse dead why fcuk about with that when you could be doing proper squats or proper deads

fcuking sh!te i say sh!te


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hacks on a machine work/isolate the quads,,,,,,,with free weights there is more need for the proprioceptive muscles to be brought in too,,,, the guy in the pic isnt going that light,,,,technique is important here

This thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/6902-some-interesting-old-time-lifts.html

has a lot of good and interesting lifts buy some of the best old timers


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

still rubbish


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

bad_news_hughes said:


> still rubbish


Disagree :tongue10:

:gun:


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

ok then...do you do them? didnt think so. and why? cos there poo:tongue10:


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

I did these when i did Olympic lifting, if the form is right u can go heavy, in-fact i'm going to do some next week.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

OK what haven't you done Romeo?

x

x

x

T


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not into men in tht funny way.


----------

